# Projekt Holzspalter



## Demondevilmon (23 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neu hier und ebenso in diesem Gebiet.
Mein Projekt handelt um einen hydraulisch betriebenen Zylinder der ein Stück Holz gegen ein Spaltbeil drückt.

Meine Fragen:

Wie steuere ich einen Kompressor an? 
Wenn ich den Strom zu ihm abdreh, fällt dann auch automatisch der Druck ab?

Hat ein Zylinder für gewöhnlich einen Eingang und einen Ausgang?
Der Eingang für "Das Aus- und  Einfahren" und der Ausgang für "Der Zylinder ist ausgefahren"?

Wie stelle ich das Verhältnis zwischen zugeführtem Strom und Kraft fest?
Gibt es einen Sensor der den Stromverbrauch misst um daraus auf die aufgewandte Kraft zu schließen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

DD


----------



## Demondevilmon (23 Oktober 2013)

*Kompressor-Stromverbrauch*

Hallo leute

Für unser Projekt müssen wir einen Kompressor ansteuern um einen Zylinder ausfahren zulassen. 

Welche Wege gibt es um die Kraft die durch den Kompressor erzeugt wird herauszufinden. 

Unsere Idee war die Messung des Stromverbrauches dafür heranzuziehen.
Gibt es dazu (billige) Sensoren? Andere Methoden?

Danke im Vorraus!

lg DD


----------



## Aventinus (23 Oktober 2013)

Wenn du den Druck in der Pneumaitk-/Hydraulik misst, kannst du daraus die Kraft berechnen.


----------



## online (23 Oktober 2013)

Hallo ein Kompresssor erzeugt Luftdruch/Volumen, für einen Spalter benötigst du ein Hydraulikaggregat (Öl) wegen des höheren Druckes.
Generell würde ich dir aber abraten ohne technische Grundkenntnisse so ein Projekt zu starten, da ein Spalter kein Spielzeug ist!


----------



## thomass5 (23 Oktober 2013)

Kann es sein das das nur eine theoretisch e Aufgabendstellung ist? Ansonsten und auch so zurück auf Start und Grundlage n büffeln.



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demondevilmon (23 Oktober 2013)

Wir sind ein Team aus 3 Leuten die für ein Studiumsprojekt einen Holzspalter optimieren müssen.

Wir sollen uns erstmal ein Grundkonzept überlegen(Zustandsdiagram, Bauplanskizzen, Schaltungen etc)

Ich wollt mich aber jetzt im Vorfeld dazu erkundigen um das Wissen bereits in das Grundkonzept einzubauen. 

Kennst du Kompressoren die für einen Holzspalter gut geeignet sind?

lg DD


----------



## thomass5 (23 Oktober 2013)

Kompressor <~> Holzspalter passen nicht zusammen.  Hydraulikaggregat wäre zu wählen. Die Dimensionierung hängt von der gewünschten Gröse des Holzspalters ab. Geht einfach mal in den nächsten Baumarkt / Werkzeug und Maschinenhandel und schaut euch so ein Ding real an.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JosefN (23 Oktober 2013)

Hi, ich bin einer von dem Team und es sieht so aus.

Wir haben bereits einen Holzspalter, ja dieser wird mit Hydraulik/Öl betrieben.

Wir sollen herrausfinden wie viel Kraft aufgewandt wird bzw, erfahren wann der Kraftaufwand rapide steigt. (z.b.:wenn ein zu hartes holzstück gespalten wird etc.)

Unser projekt bertreuer schlug uns vor das wir dies anhand des Stromverbrauches herausfinden sollen und brauchen daher einen geeigneten Sensor dazu.
Bisher hab wir nur Haus-Stromzähler gefunden die darauf ausgelegt sind die kosten zu berechnen.... bzw welche die einfach zu groß, teuer oder einfach nicht passend sind.

Wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr uns einen guten, eher einfachen und billigen Sensor dafür empfehlen könnt.


----------



## Aventinus (23 Oktober 2013)

Da käme vielleicht ein Zangenamperemeter in Frage, ich fürchte aber dass dieses zu langsam misst.


----------



## JosefN (23 Oktober 2013)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.

Allerdings denke ich auch nicht, dass das das Richtige ist. Ich hätte vielleicht dazu erwähnen sollen das wir die Werte von einem SPS verarbeiten lassen wollen.
Wäre möglicherweise ein Hall-Sensor dafür geeignet?


----------



## RalfS (23 Oktober 2013)

Ich würde dann einen Sensor wählen, der den Öldruck auf der Druckseite des Hydraulikzylinders misst. Ob das ganze mit einer SPS zu realisieren ist, hängt dann von der Dynamik des Prozesses ab...


VG

Ralf


----------



## PN/DP (23 Oktober 2013)

JosefN schrieb:


> Unser projekt bertreuer schlug uns vor das wir dies anhand des Stromverbrauches herausfinden sollen und brauchen daher einen geeigneten Sensor dazu.


Wie erfasst man den Stromverbrauch eines elektrischen Verbrauchers? --> Indem man den Strom zu/durch diesen Verbraucher misst.
Das "Ding" zum Messen des Stromes nennt man nicht Sensor sondern *Meßwandler*.

Die Hydraulikpumpe "verbraucht" ziemlich sicher Wechselstrom (AC) und die SPS erwartet an ihren Analog-Meßeingängen ziemlich sicher ein Normsignal 0-10V (DC) oder 0(4)-20mA (DC).
Also in den Datenblättern der Hydraulikpumpe nachschauen wieviel Strom die braucht, dann nachschauen was für Analogeingänge die SPS hat und dann einen passend ausgelegten Meßwandler suchen.

Alternativ diese Daten hier posten, dann kennt sicher jemand einen geeigneten Typ.

Harald


----------



## Aventinus (23 Oktober 2013)

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, wenn ihr einigermaßen genau die Kraft des Holzspalters messen wollt, solltet ihr nicht die Stromaufnahme des Hydraulik-Aggregats messen. Am genauesten werdet ihr mit Kraftsensoren direkt an der Kolbenstange, ist jedoch schierig zu installieren. Eher wird das was wenn man die Drücke der Hydraulikleitungen misst. 

Herr Pascal hatte sich da mal folgende Formel überlegt: Kraft = Druck * Fläche. Da die Kolbenfläche bekanntlicherweise sich nicht ändert kann man diese als Konstante in die Berechung mit einfliesen lassen. Drucksensoren dürften - verglichen mit Kraftsensoren - einfacher zu installieren sein und sind imho auch günstiger.


----------



## mariob (23 Oktober 2013)

Hi,
muß ich Aventinus recht geben, und Euer Betreuer, naja, wie soll ichh sagen, kopfkratz, mit Emaschinen hatte der wahrscheinlich bis jetzt wenig zu tun. Prinzipiell hat ein Asynchronmotor (ich gehe mal von der Verwendung eines solchen aus) eine Wirk und Blindkomponente in der Stromaufnahme, beide sind einander überlagert. Messen sollte man also wie auch immer nur den Wirkanteil. Das ist nicht zwingend trivial außerdem kaum verbreitet und repräsentiert sich in einem entsprechenden Preis solcher Sensorik. Der finanzielle Aufwand dürfte also auch im Bereich einer klassischen Druckmessung liegen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Oktober 2013)

Ich stimme Mario hier zu.
Nach meiner Meinung wird sich der Motorstrom nicht so ändern, wie es gemäß des Kraftanstieges zu erwarten wäre - eher im Gegenteil ... ein gut ausgelegtes Hydraulikaggregat sollte ja den Motor auch gar nicht unterschiedlich belasten. Der Hydraulikdruck in der Zylinder-Zuleitung steigt hingegen direkt proportional zu benötigten Kraft - hier nur mit dem Unterschied, dass bei Erreichen der Zylinder-Endlage der Hydraulikdruck nicht fallen wird, die benötigte Kraft hingegen ist nicht mehr relevant. Wenn man das aber ausklammern kann ... Ansonsten Kraftsensor (vorgespannter Piezo oder besser vielleicht DMS, weil einfacher zun handeln).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (23 Oktober 2013)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Eher wird das was wenn man die Drücke der Hydraulikleitungen misst.
> 
> Herr Pascal hatte sich da mal folgende Formel überlegt: Kraft = Druck * Fläche. Da die Kolbenfläche bekanntlicherweise sich nicht ändert kann man diese als Konstante in die Berechung mit einfliesen lassen. Drucksensoren dürften - verglichen mit Kraftsensoren - einfacher zu installieren sein und sind imho auch günstiger.



Ich würde hier auch ganz einfach den Hydraulikdruck messen.
Als Sensor verwenden wir die Drucksensoren von ifm http://http://www.ifm.com/products/de/ds/PN3001.htm.

*Wichtig:* Lasst den Sensor von einem erfahrenen Mechaniker einbauen. Mit Hydraulik ist überhaupt nicht zu spassen.
Ein Ölstrahl mit 150bar kann auch tötlich sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JosefN (24 Oktober 2013)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Da wir sowieso mehrer Konzepte in Betracht ziehen sollen, werden wir uns das mit dem Hydraulikdruck einmal ansehen und da es noch nicht klar ist ob wir überhaupt dazu kommen das Projekt Praktisch umzusetzen, und nach uns von anderen Leuten weitergeführt wird, ist die Chance eines Unfalls gering ;-)


----------



## Boxy (26 Oktober 2013)

Man könnte auch im Spaltkeil einen DMS Streifen einlassen und darüber messen bzw. Piezo Element 
Somit könnte man das ganze auf verschiedene Systeme adaptieren ...

Bzgl. DMS oder Piezo, sind Burster und Hotinger gute Adressen ...


----------



## Demondevilmon (14 November 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe. 
Nun haben wir ein weiteres Problem. Wir wollen registrieren wann der Kolben ausgefahren ist. Wir dachten an einen Bürstkontakt am Boden aber der nützt sich dann mal ab oder wird verunreinigt. 

Habt ihr andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Johänsen (14 November 2013)

vllt mit einem Reedkontakt, damit könnt ihr berührungslos und "verschleißfrei" schalten


----------



## mariob (14 November 2013)

Naja,
dann stell doch mal ein Foto von dem Ding hier rein, dann sieht man schon die Möglichkeiten. Alternativ besteht die Möglichkeit über die Fahrzeit des Zylinders einen Timeout auszulösen. Es ist bei den Dingern ja nicht so kritisch wenn die am Anschlag etwas herumwürgen....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JosefN (14 November 2013)

Hallo!
Also wir hab gerade erfahren, dass die Messung der Kraft durch den Stromverbrauch scheinbar ein Ziel unseres Projektes ist.
Kurzbeschreibung:


Wir sollen einen Holzspalter mit 5 to Spaltkraft umändern. Sollte sich nun ein Teil im Holzbefinden das zu Hart ist um gespalten zu werden, soll der Holzspalter den Druck entlassen.
Unsere "netten" Auftraggeber wollen scheinbar unbedingt, dass wir das über den Stromverbrauch herausfinden.
Diese stellen sich das folgendermaßen vor: Wenn der Holzspalter nicht genug Kraft besitzt um das Holz zu spalten versucht dieser dies zu bewerkstelligen in dem er den Druck erhöht.
Dafür müsste der Motor mehr "Kraft" aufwenden und benötigt dadurch mehr Strom. Wir sollen nun messen wann der Stromverbrauch rapide steigt um in diesem fall den Druck im Zylinder zu entlassen.


Dies finden wir nur etwas verwirrend da unsere anfängliche Hauptaufgabenstellung anders schien und neben euch auch unser Aktorikprofesser bestätigte, dass die erfassung der Kraft durch den Stromverbrauch nicht wirklich möglich ist.
Allerdings halten unsere Auftraggeber dies für blödsinn.
Wir sind jetzt nicht nur ziemlich demotiviert und angepisst, da unsere bisherige Arbeit nun scheinbar vollkommen umsonst war, sondern auch vollkommern Planlos.


Sollte also jemand von euch wissen ob und wie dies nun mit dem Strom zu bewerkstelligen ist, wären wir euch sehr verbunden.


Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## JosefN (14 November 2013)

Hier noch der Link zum Holzspalter: http://www.erba.at/img/IM/16021-im.pdf


----------



## thomass5 (14 November 2013)

....nun gut. Dann nehmt mal mit der euch zur Verfügung stehenden Messtechnik die Strom- Spannungskurven inkl Phasenlage für diverse Spaltvorgänge auf und schaut mal, ob ihr daraus für bestimmte Vorgänge Kurvenschwankungen bekommt die einzigartig und reproduzierbar sind. 

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## JosefN (14 November 2013)

Hi, ja danke das haben wir vor. Nur leider müssen wir bis dahin warten bis der Holzspalter funktioniert, da dies Momentan nicht der Fall ist. ;-) 
Bis dahin ist vermutlich schon das Semester und damit unser Projekt vorbei.


----------



## mariob (14 November 2013)

Naja,
wie das funktioniert hatte ich ja schon eingangs beschrieben, diesen Weg müßt Ihr dann halt gehen...... Und, Auftraggeber hin oder her, man wird von solchen Aufgaben schlau, also sportlich sehen .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sinix (14 November 2013)

Demondevilmon schrieb:


> Wir wollen registrieren wann der Kolben ausgefahren ist.


Wenn nur die hintere Endlage abgefragt wird, sollte es ein robuster Rollenschalter oder ein anderes mechanisches Betätigungselement tun.



JosefN schrieb:


> Wir sollen einen Holzspalter mit 5 to Spaltkraft umändern. Sollte sich nun ein Teil im Holzbefinden das zu Hart ist um gespalten zu werden, soll der Holzspalter den Druck entlassen.
> Unsere "netten" Auftraggeber wollen scheinbar unbedingt, dass wir das über den Stromverbrauch herausfinden.
> Diese stellen sich das folgendermaßen vor: Wenn der Holzspalter nicht genug Kraft besitzt um das Holz zu spalten versucht dieser dies zu bewerkstelligen in dem er den Druck erhöht.
> Dafür müsste der Motor mehr "Kraft" aufwenden und benötigt dadurch mehr Strom. Wir sollen nun messen wann der Stromverbrauch rapide steigt um in diesem fall den Druck im Zylinder zu entlassen.



Neben dem Erfassen des Stromes, müsst ihr diesen ja auch Auswerten und daraufhin den Druck steuern. (geschlossener Regelkreis?)
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt könnte Strom mit einem industrietauglichen Messgerät zB Fa. Janitza erfasst und per Schnittstelle an die SPS übergeben werden.

Manchmal bekommt man als Ergebnis einer Projektarbeit auch, dass der Versuch unsinnig war.

Gruß


----------



## JosefN (14 November 2013)

Leider spielt Geld eine Rolle. Dies ist auch ein Grund warum wir keine Öldrucksensoren verwenden sollen. Sportlich sehen ist in diesem Fall etwas schwer weil unsere Note davon abhängt. Und wenn wir jedesmal neu beginnen müssen und sich ständig alles ändert ist es nur schwer möglich das Projekt in der wenigen verfügbaren Zeit zu vollenden. Würde der Holzspalter funktionieren und hätten wir eine klare Aufgabenstellung wäre das alles wohl etwas einfacher.


----------



## volker (14 November 2013)

du hattest im post23 einen link zu dem spalter. dieser soll umgebaut werden? und warum funktioniert er zur zeit nicht?
habt ihr am hyraulikkreis rumgefummelt?

das hydrauliköl unter druck nicht ungefährlich ist wurde ja schon erwähnt


----------



## JosefN (14 November 2013)

Nein, wir haben noch nicht rumgefummelt. Das Teil ist schon etwas älter und gebraucht und ein Teil ist verbogen weswegen die Rückführung durch die Feder nicht vollständig funktioniert. Unser Laboraufseher sagte heute er will das demnächst in Ordnung bringen. Ich hoffe das geht schnell. An der Hydraulik sollen wir eben nichts verändern. Leider zählt dazu scheinbar auch das Verwenden eines Öldrucksensors und Temperatursensor.


----------



## thomass5 (14 November 2013)

Na gut, Temperaturfühler gibts auch als Anlegefühler. Dann brauchst 
du nicht in den Kreis eingreifen. 
Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## thomass5 (18 November 2013)

Mir kam gerade noch ne Idee. Sollte nicht das Hydraulikaggregat je nach momentaner Arbeitsaufgabe ein charakteristisches Frequenzspektrum abgeben?  Dies könnte t ihr auch auswerten und analysieren.

Ein geeigneter Druckmesskopf straff außen an einem Hydraulikschlauch  angebaut sollte eventuell auch Ergebnisse liefern.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demondevilmon (20 November 2013)

So, nachdem wir nun einen Anschiss von unserem Projektbetreuer bekommen haben, da wir das Problem über die Hydraulik anstatt über den Strom lösen wollten, sind wir nun definitiv am Weg den Strom zu messen. 
Wenn der Zylinder beim Ausfahren verkeilt oder das Holzstück nicht spaltbar ist, soll das Hydraulikaggregat schließlich den Druck abfallen lassen und die Feder schiebt den Zylinder zurück.
DAS ist die Themenstellung um es nochmal zusammenzufassen. (NICHT über die Ausfahrzeit, NICHT über den Öldruck oder die Öltemperatur)

Wir sind im Moment recht überfordert und hoffen ihr könnt uns da helfen :-x

Wir sind dankbar über jeden Rat!

LG Das Holzspalterteam


----------



## Demondevilmon (20 November 2013)

Wir haben nun ein Projekt gefunden wo die Überstromerkennung über PIC , Transistor und passend gewähltem Widerstand gelöst wird. 

Quelle: 

"
ich habe sowas mal für die Seilwinde eines Scale-Hubis mit einem PIC realisiert. Der Windenmotor wurde über eine normale Servoelektronik angesteuert (Poti durch Festwiderstände ersetzt!), der PIC kam zwischen Empfänger und Servoelektronik. Zur Überstrom-Erkennung floss der Strom über einen geeignet dimensionierten Widerstand, der bei >=0,7V Spannungsabfall einen Transistor leitend machte, der dann vom PIC abgefragt wurde. Geht sicher auch mit weniger Bauteilen, wenn man einen PIC mit A/D-Wandler verwendet. Ich hatte halt nur noch einen "Primitiv-PIC" (12F508 ) da und keine Lust, was anderes zu besorgun und mich dann noch mit dem AD-Wandler zu beschäftigen.
Das Programm macht folgendes:
- Impuls vom Sender etwa in Mittelstellung: keine Impuls-Ausgabe zum Servo, Servomotor ist dadurch stromlos,
- Impuls deutlich aus der Mittelstellung: Impulse werden an Servoelektronik weitergegeben, Motor läuft entsprechend rechts/linksrum. Für eine kurze Zeit nach dem Anlauf wird ggf. ein Überstrom ignoriert, um eine Abschaltung durch den Anlaufstrom zu verhindern. Wird danach ein Überstrom erkannt, wird die Ausgabe der Impulse gesperrt (=Motor aus) und der Schalter muß erst zurück in Mittelstellung gebracht werden, damit die Sperrung aufgehoben wird.
"

Klingt das nach einer guten Idee?
Wir haben folgende Daten für unseren Holzspalter:

Motor: 250V ~50Hz/1500W/ IP54
Fassungsvermögen ∅: 5-250 mm
Fassungsvermögen Länge: 370 mm
Max. Belastung: 5t
Hydraulikdruck: 20Mpa
Hydraulikölvolumen: 1,6 l


Freuen uns von euch zu hören!

Liebe Grüße das Holzspalterteam


----------



## Binatone (27 November 2013)

Also die Krafterfassung über den Strom zu messen, halte ich für sehr ungenau, aber na gut.
Da will wohl der Hersteller aus diesem Spielzeug (Bewusst nicht in "" gesetzt) ein hochwertiges Gerät machen, oder man versucht es zumindest.

Ok, ich geh mal davon aus, der Zylinder wird nach dem Spaltvorgang durch Federkraft zurück gefahren.
Wenn dem nicht so ist, könnte auch ein Schnell-Lauf Ventil verbaut sein, wie bei echten Spaltern üblich.
Dann müsste zu dem Hydraulikdruck auch noch die Ventilposition abgefragt werden, aber das wird bei dem Ding nicht der Fall sein.

Zum Thema: Strom messen...

Man könnte diesen hier verwenden: http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/stromsensoren/0497209/

Jetzt die Phase der Zuleitung mehrmals durch diesen Wandler wickeln und das Ausgangssignal in einen 4..20mA Eingang einer SPS anschliessen.

Der E-Motor des Spalters wird max 16A ziehen, vermutlich aber um die 10A bei Vollast.
Wenn die Pumpe einfach ohne Belastung läuft, braucht der Motor allerdings auch schon ne Menge Strom.

Ich stelle mal die gewagte Vermutung auf bei 10A Vollast (Überdruckventil ist geöffnet)
Bei Leerlauf zieht der Motor schon 5A
Wenn der Kolben gefahren wird vielleicht 5,5A
Beim Druckaufbau ins Holz steigt der Druck an bis an die Maximallast von 10A.



Jetzt über den 4..20mA Eingang der SPS ermitteln, wo die Schaltschwelle liegt, also wann das Überdruckventil öffnet.
Den ermittelten Wert minus 5% könnte man als Maximal-Last in der SPS hinterlegen.

Wenn Max-Last erreicht, dann Motor aus, und Zylinder zurück.

Einen echten Endlagenschalter am Spaltkeil ?
schwierig, weil wenn da 10 Festmeter Holz durchgedrückt wurden, hängt der garantiert irgendwo daneben und der Bediener macht Zwangspause.
Man müsste ihn schon im Rahmen einlassen, damit er nicht kaputt geht, oder am Keil eine Stange befestigen, damit der Schalter in der Nähe der Pumpe verbaut werden kann.
Reedschalter am Zylinder und einen Magneten in den Kolben, das würde auch gehen.

Ohne Endlagenschalter baut sich halt am Ende der Druck auf und er fährt dann auch zurück.

Es gibt übrigens auch Anbieter von Zylindern, die direkt im Zylinder einen Poti haben, der ein Analogsignal proportional zur Lage des Zylinders ausgibt.


----------



## Zottel (28 November 2013)

Habe jetzt nur quergelesen: Bevor ihr die ganzen High-Tech-Lösungen mit Strom- (Wirk-, Blind-), Druck- und Kraftmessungen angeht, warum nicht einfach einen MOTORSCHUTZSCHALTER nehmen? Es wurde ja gesagt das Teil darf auf dem Hartholz wohl etwas "herumwürgen", bevor es abschaltet.


----------



## Binatone (28 November 2013)

Ich vermute, der Hersteller will zunächst Daten sammeln, bezüglich der Stromaufnahme während des Spaltprozesses.
Deswegen die SPS um diese Daten zu erfassen, Auswertung vermutlich über ein HMI grafisch dargestellt.

Am Ende wird ein kleines elektronisches Bauteil entwickelt, welches den Stromverbrauch ermittelt und den Motor + Öldruck entsprechend abschaltet.
Möglicherweise will man auch noch einen Frequenzumrichter verbauen, der beim Leerweg etwas übersteuert und dann bei Belastung auf 20 Hz reduziert um den Stromverbrauch an dem Schukostecker nicht überlastet.
So könnte man den Zylinder etwas größer gestalten, oder die Pumpe etwas kleiner.
Dann würde die Bewegung aber nicht langsamer, weil der Motor unbelastet mit z.B. 75 Hz läuft und wenn Kraft benötigt wird entsprechend langsamer bei gleichbleibender Stromaufnahme am Schuko.
Man muss halt Innovationen bringen im Wettbewerb 

Etwa 6 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie raucht dann eine der High Tech Komponenten ab.
Und entweder ein Bastler hängt den Motor ganz normal an 230 Volt und fertig, ärgert sich dann über die fehlende Dynamik beim Spalten.
Oder der Nutzer kauft sich zähneknirschend einen anderen Spalter.


----------



## JosefN (28 November 2013)

Hallo, danke für die Antworten.

Damit kein Missverständnis ensteht: Die Firma Erba, von der wir den Holzspalter/Spielzeug haben, hat damit nichts zu tun. 
Die Verwendung einer SPS hatten wir uns selbst überlegt da noch andere Sensoren dazu kommen die wir auswerten wollen.
Allerdings haben wir schon überlegt ob nicht auch ein Mikrokontroller oder ein Arduino dafür reichen. Oder geht das damit nicht? SPS hätten wir nur eine von ABB vorhanden. 
Zum Strommessen haben wir auch das hier gefunden: http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/...ngsrelais?ref=searchDetail#download-dokumente. Ich denke mit Stromwandler (der angeblich bei manchen modellen dabei ist) sollte der auch funktionieren und wir sparen uns die SPS. 
Blöd ist nur das wir mal die Messungen brauchen um weitermachen zu können. Vielen dank auf jeden Fall mal, vielleicht wird unser Projekt ja doch keine Katastrophe. xD


----------



## Demondevilmon (28 November 2013)

So. Haben nun einmal testhalber den gezogenen Strom gemessen.

Im Leerlauf : ca 6 A
Im Arbeitsbetrieb : 7 A
Im Überlastbetrieb(verkeilen, nicht spaltbar) : 16 A 

Uns wurde jetzt auch zu einem Stromwandler geraten 


Jetzt müssen wir noch den Hydraulikhebel der dem Zylinder die Ölzufuhr freigibt durch eine Zylinder ersetzen.
Der Arduino hat einen Eingang von 50 mA. Wir brauchen einen Stromwandler der von mindestens 16A auf maximal 50mA wandeln kann.


----------



## Binatone (28 November 2013)

Ihr dürft ja in die Hydraulik nicht eingreifen, aber wollt einen Zylinder einbauen ?
Soll jetzt ein zusätzlicher Zylinder, gesteuert über SPS + Magnetventil, den vorhandenen Hebel drücken um den Spaltvorgang einzuleiten oder wie soll man das verstehen?
Das wird aber ne lustige Konstruktion


----------



## Demondevilmon (28 November 2013)

Ich hab mich verschrieben ^^ der Hebel muss durch die Sicherheitseinrichtungen / Schaltung ersetzt werden.


----------



## Zottel (28 November 2013)

Demondevilmon schrieb:


> So. Haben nun einmal testhalber den gezogenen Strom gemessen.
> 
> Im Leerlauf : ca 6 A
> Im Arbeitsbetrieb : 7 A
> Im Überlastbetrieb(verkeilen, nicht spaltbar) : 16 A


Motorschuzschalter 10A täte es...


Demondevilmon schrieb:


> Der Arduino hat einen Eingang von 50 mA. Wir brauchen einen Stromwandler der von mindestens 16A auf maximal 50mA wandeln kann.


Einen kleinen Ringkern mit 20*20 Windungen Drahrt bewickeln. (20*20*50mA)=20A, eine Ader von der Motorleitung hindurchfädeln, fertig.
Wie mißt der Arduino Wechselstrom?
Achtung: 16A effektiv sind beim Wechselstrom  16*Wurzel(2) Spitzenwert. Also eventuell den Wandler für noch ein bischen mehr auslegen...


----------



## Demondevilmon (5 Dezember 2013)

Ich erkundige mich gerade über die Programmierung des Arduino. 
Wie kann ich eine "M8 × 1; 3-polig"-Anschluss der Lichtschranke an einen Arduino anschließen?

Genauso haben wir das Problem das wir das messen des Stroms immer noch nicht ganz verstehen. :S
Inwiefern lässt sich dieser so messen dass der Arduino das Ergebnis versteht. Da müssen wir den gezogenen Strom auf MAXIMAL 50mA runterdrehen. Aber wie? Wir müssen zugeben dass wir in diesem Bereich ein paar Schwächen haben. 
Ich bin mehr im Programmierbereich aufgehoben :S


----------



## JosefN (5 Dezember 2013)

Also die Frage zum  Stomwandler im detail:

Der uns vorgschlagene Stromwandler: http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/stromsensoren/0497209/  hat einen ausgang von 4...20mA. Soweit ich das verstanden hab als Gleichstrom, ist das richtig? 
Der arduino hat analoge eingangspins die zwar bis 50mA messen können aber nur 3.3 / 5V vertragen... irgendwo hab ich gelesen das diese einheitsform (4...20mA) eine hohe spannung benötigt und somit der Arduino dafür nicht geeignet ist. Ist das richtig oder kann ich den Stromwandler einfach so an den Eingang anschließen?


----------



## thomass5 (5 Dezember 2013)

JosefN schrieb:


> Also die Frage zum  Stomwandler im detail:
> 
> Der uns vorgschlagene Stromwandler: http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/stromsensoren/0497209/  hat einen ausgang von 4...20mA. Soweit ich das verstanden hab als Gleichstrom, ist das richtig?
> Der arduino hat analoge eingangspins die zwar bis 50mA messen können aber nur 3.3 / 5V vertragen... irgendwo hab ich gelesen das diese einheitsform (4...20mA) eine hohe spannung benötigt und somit der Arduino dafür nicht geeignet ist. Ist das richtig oder kann ich den Stromwandler einfach so an den Eingang anschließen?



Ich kann mich jetzt irren, aber glaube der Ardu misst Spannung. Wenn du jetzt den Strom des Wandlers durch einen Widerstand schickst kannst du den Spannugsabfall darüber Messen. Bei passender Dimensionierung des R ligt diese im Bereich des Erlaubten vom Ard. 



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JosefN (5 Dezember 2013)

Danke!
Wir müssen sowieso einen neuen Kaufen und es gibt scheinbar auch welche mit Gleichspannungs-Ausgang von 0-5V. Da werden wir einfach den nehmen dann sparen wir uns den Widerstand.


----------



## yörg (10 Dezember 2013)

Ja würd ich auch sorge, viel Erfolg euch !


----------



## Demondevilmon (11 Dezember 2013)

Was mich nur etwas verwirrt ist, dass wir zusätzlich zur Sicherheitsvorrichtung und der Stromüberwachung auch noch den mechanischen Hebel für die Hydraulik obsolet machen müssen. Also es soll schlussendlich nur durch den Einschaltknopf gestartet werden können. 
Dieser Schalter stellt die zufuhr des Zylinders von "Öl abfließen" auf "Ölzufließen" und wieder zurück. Vlt ist ein Magnetschalter eine Idee


----------



## Demondevilmon (11 Februar 2014)

UPDATE!

Physisch ist alles aufgebaut.
Der Holzspalter wird nun komplett elektronisch angesteuert. 
Pneumatikzylinder für den Hebel der den Ölfluss reguliert, Lichtschranken für den Arbeitsbereich, falls jemand reingreift und der Strom wird sowohl auf befehl geschlossen als auch über einen Stromwandler gemessen. 
Gesteuert wird alles über einen Arduino...
Gestartet über einen Knopf.

Der knopf schließt einen stromkreis der 3V aus dem arduino in den Arduino leitet. Die Spannungsänderung nehmen wir wahr und damit lassen wir das programm laufen. 

PROBLEM... der Holzspalter Startet *manchesmal* von selber... bricht einen fehlerzustand *manchesmal* von selber ab. Die Fehler passieren willkürlich und unvorhersehbar immer anders. Ich befürchte es hängt mit der Spannungsmessung zusammen... alle anderen Messwerte sind stehts verlässlich... jedoch gibt es situationen wo die Messwerte sich stark ändern und damit zu fehlfunktionen führen. 

Ideen? 
Vlt ein Programmcodekonzeptidee?

MFG


----------



## Binatone (11 Februar 2014)

kenne den Arduino nicht, aber warum 3 V ??
könnte recht empfindlich sein, man denke an irgendwelche Induktionen


----------



## Zottel (12 Februar 2014)

Informiere dich über: 
- Pull-Up- oder Pull-Down-Widerstände. Damit legst du eine ansonsten offene Leitung auf ein definiertes Potential.
- Optokoppler. Damit kannst du lange und/oder störverseuchte Leitungen galvanisch vom Arduino trennen.


----------



## blue0cean (13 März 2014)

Habt ihr das Projekt schon fertig? Habe noch Stromwandler von MBS


----------



## JosefN (13 März 2014)

Hi, ja wir sind fertig. Zumindest mit unserem Teil. Das Projekt wird jedoch noch von anderen Studenten weitergeführt. Stromwandler wird keiner mehr gebraucht aber nochmal vielen dank an alle für die Hilfe. Bin jetzt froh das ich dieses Projekt los bin und jetzt ein anderes habe.


----------



## blue0cean (16 März 2014)

Hi wo ist der Standort des Projekts?


----------



## JosefN (16 März 2014)

Naja wir sind von einer FH in Wien und das Projekt ist für eine Firma die wir nicht kennen und dürften aber auch eigentlich nichts konkretes dazu sagen wenn wir es wissen würden. Wieso, was genau interessiert dich denn an dem Projekt?


----------



## blue0cean (16 März 2014)

Ich dacht es ist ein Privatprojekt.


----------

